# 2009 Sentra replace ECM used or refurbished?



## SassyTravel (6 mo ago)

My Sentra needs a new ECM. Dealer wants to buy from salvage yard. I did some research online and noticed an ECM for less already preprogrammed. Which would be better -- used from salvage or refurbished from trusted online.

Also - would we need to reprogram fobs when we replace the ECM?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Any used ECM with the right Hitachi part number on the label will have a program in it, but on Nissans, the firmware that's installed determines the Nissan part number and what it will fit. The only way to access that is uploading with a scanner, there's no external label that will tell you. I would never "trust" a used ECM to have the right firmware, that's a good way to blow something up. My advice is get it reprogrammed regardless of where it came from.

What type of key you have determines whether the keys need reprogramming and what kind is needed, so I can't answer that without additional info.


----------



## SassyTravel (6 mo ago)

Thank you for your quick response. I am leaning towards the preprogrammed one as well. Just hope the dealer will work with me on this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

SassyTravel said:


> I am leaning towards the preprogrammed one as well.


I wouldn't trust a supposed "right" program from the internet any more than I'd trust a used one, _unless_ the vendor asks for your VIN to confirm the application. If they ask for the VIN then they probably know what they're doing, if not then you should let the dealer program it.


----------



## SassyTravel (6 mo ago)

Yes, they ask for the VIN number at checkout so they can program to your VIN.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

SassyTravel said:


> Yes, they ask for the VIN number at checkout so they can program to your VIN.


----------

